# What is this?



## ArkansassGrass (Jul 8, 2021)

I need some help. I have a yard full of weeds and I sprayed some organic weed killer down and it got rid of the clover and dandelions. I have nice spots of hybrid Bermuda, really fine and dark green. Then I have this. I don't know if it's common Bermuda, crab grass, st Augustine. I don't know I can't find good pics on google to match. Hoping someone here knows what it is and how to kill it. Thanks


----------



## AKSuited (Aug 9, 2021)

Wow thought I was looking at picture I took yesterday. Wondering what these are too. Its everywhere on my bermuda!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Could be smooth crabgrass?


----------



## AKSuited (Aug 9, 2021)

Ah smooth crabgrass? :*(
Don't they not have runner tho?
@ArkansassGrass Do you have runner too? Mine got runners so I didn't think it was weed.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@ArkansassGrass I would guess smooth crabgrass too. @AKSuited your "weed" looks like centipede.


----------



## ArkansassGrass (Jul 8, 2021)

No, no runners. Quick update. Hit it with quinclorac and it's dead.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

That looks like just plain old regular hairy crabgrass to me. The resolution of the pict just isnt good enough to see the hairs. The smooth crabgrass I've seen has narrower leaves, red stems and is a darker green.

In either case you've already found out that quinchlorac works wonders.


----------



## mshermer (Aug 16, 2021)

Agree that this is crabgrass. Best control is pre-emergent before your soil temp reaches 55 farenheit, then another app 3 months later.


----------

